# Replace only 2 tires: Will I still get free tire rotation and balance at Costco/BJ?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

Replace only 2 tires: Will I still get free tire rotation and balance at Costco/BJ?


----------



## AlexSuv (Oct 27, 2017)

Hybrids said:


> Replace only 2 tires: Will I still get free tire rotation and balance at Costco/BJ?


I think that there is no and generally better to change immediately 4 tires


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

It is unsafe to only replace two tires because the car's handling will be greatly reduced because of differences in grip.

Go buy four tires.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Hybrids said:


> Replace only 2 tires: Will I still get free tire rotation and balance at Costco/BJ?


Maybe you should call those stores and ask? I mean, they would tell you the terms of their service right? On another note, America's Tire/Discount Tire does rotations for free, regardless if you buy there tires from them or not. They will even give you a receipt to keep for records.



AlexSuv said:


> I think that there is no and generally better to change immediately 4 tires


Depends on the reasoning behind needing two tires. A generalized statement based on an assumption that all tires are near the end of their life. If the other tires are near 6/32nds or less, then you would be correct, it's cheaper to replace all tires or you should replace the other two shortly after if you can't afford to replace all. If you need to replace 2 and the other tires are at 7/32nds or above, then you should be fine for a while. It would be optimal if the other 2 are above 8/32nds though, because you could still get considerable life out of all of them. If you replace tires like this, it is a good idea to get tires that are the same type or the closest to the same as what you already have (since tire manufacturers do discontinue tires all the time) so that they wear closer to each other. If you buy one brand then replace 2 with another brand they could wear differently and you will probably end up needing new tires before you know it. I would also keep the old tires that are above 5/32nd just in case you need them later down the road. Store them in a large plastic garbage bag and keep them off concrete.



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It is unsafe to only replace two tires because the car's handling will be greatly reduced because of differences in grip.
> 
> Go buy four tires.


Completely false statement. You could get poor handling from buying a poor quality tire, not just from replacing 2 tires. A tires performance is affected by tread use, but usually a tire can perform well down to 4/32nds. Under 4/32nds then you could see issues with stopping or hydroplaning in heavy rain (which can happen with brand new tires if you're not careful) but again, a generalized assumption. It also depends on the car drive train: front wheel drive, rear wheel drive or all wheel drive. If you have a front wheel drive vehicle and you find the front tires worn but the rear tires in good condition, there is no issue with replacing just the front tires. They do all the work, puling the car and turning which wears front tires down as it is, so they can wear faster especially if not rotated properly. If you have a rear wheel drive vehicle and you have 2 good tires (7/32nds and above) and 2 bad ones on the other, there would be nothing wrong with buying 2 tires to replace them. Just ensure you put the new tires on the rear axle and rotate them regularly. Shortening the rotations to every 5,000 miles may help keep the wear more smooth and even. As for an all wheel drive vehicle it is truly best that you replace all tires at the same time because they need to be worn evenly for the awd system to be optimal. As stated before, keeping worn tires that still have some life isn't a bad idea since you can use them in case of any issues down the road. You can also find people willing to buy them on craigslist or some small shops that will as well if you want to get a little something back from them. Don't expect much though.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Completely false statement. You could get poor handling from buying a poor quality tire, not just from replacing 2 tires. A tires performance is affected by tread use, but usually a tire can perform well down to 4/32nds. Under 4/32nds then you could see issues with stopping or hydroplaning in heavy rain (which can happen with brand new tires if you're not careful) but again, a generalized assumption. It also depends on the car drive train: front wheel drive, rear wheel drive or all wheel drive. If you have a front wheel drive vehicle and you find the front tires worn but the rear tires in good condition, there is no issue with replacing just the front tires. They do all the work, puling the car and turning which wears front tires down as it is, so they can wear faster especially if not rotated properly. If you have a rear wheel drive vehicle and you have 2 good tires (7/32nds and above) and 2 bad ones on the other, there would be nothing wrong with buying 2 tires to replace them. Just ensure you put the new tires on the rear axle and rotate them regularly. Shortening the rotations to every 5,000 miles may help keep the wear more smooth and even. As for an all wheel drive vehicle it is truly best that you replace all tires at the same time because they need to be worn evenly for the awd system to be optimal. As stated before, keeping worn tires that still have some life isn't a bad idea since you can use them in case of any issues down the road. You can also find people willing to buy them on craigslist or some small shops that will as well if you want to get a little something back from them. Don't expect much though.


Go drive with two new tires on your drive wheels and two shot tires on your non-drive tires, and give it a whirl during inclement weather. You will lose traction. On a FWD vehicle, the back end will fish tail out during cornering.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Obviously it is better to replace all 4 but for a rideshare car replace what needs to be replaced. Check out used tires get the same tire with similar tread depth 

I don't know about Costco but most tire shops will do rotations and balances and not charge you in hopes that you'll buy your tires from them. Both discount and les schwab. They both have done tire repair for me without even buying the tires from them.
I always try to tip the guy who does it but sometimes they refuse


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Go drive with two new tires on your drive wheels and two shot tires on your non-drive tires, and give it a whirl during inclement weather. You will lose traction. On a FWD vehicle, the back end will fish tail out during cornering.


Obviously you didn't read anything I wrote. Show me where I said running around with tread below the acceptable limit or bald tires is OK? I have used tires at 4/32nds in the snow, they performed fairly well. Any car can fish tail in snow or wet conditions, even brand new tires, depending on how a person is driving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> It is unsafe to only replace two tires because the car's handling will be greatly reduced because of differences in grip.
> 
> Go buy four tires.


Bull


----------



## lcc421110 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hybrids said:


> Replace only 2 tires: Will I still get free tire rotation and balance at Costco/BJ?


yes


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Obviously it is better to replace all 4 but for a rideshare car replace what needs to be replaced. Check out used tires get the same tire with similar tread depth
> 
> I don't know about Costco but most tire shops will do rotations and balances and not charge you in hopes that you'll buy your tires from them. Both discount and les schwab. They both have done tire repair for me without even buying the tires from them.
> I always try to tip the guy who does it but sometimes they refuse


I went to Costco to buy two tires. I asked them if they would rotate them if I only bought two tires. They said no. It is against the law.


----------

